# LED lamps in motion detector lights



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Led's and cfl's were notorious win motion sensors and photocells. One company is now making photocells that are rated for LED's. So, yes, I have had issues with older units and LED as well as problems with CFL's


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Has anyone had a problem putting PAR38 LED lamps into motion detector lights?
> 
> A lot of the instructions, even RAB's don't say. They just mention a 300w incandescent switching capacity.
> 
> I get customer with older motion lights that are asking me to install LED lamps in them, I just want to make sure that they are compatible, such as in the cheap Heath Zenith models.


I'm not trying to be funny here but is there a cost effective replacement fixture available? Heath Zenith is horrible (and I know some customers like horrible).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Has anyone had a problem putting PAR38 LED lamps into motion detector lights?
> 
> A lot of the instructions, even RAB's don't say. They just mention a 300w incandescent switching capacity.
> 
> I get customer with older motion lights that are asking me to install LED lamps in them, I just want to make sure that they are compatible, such as in the cheap Heath Zenith models.


I remember years ago, they sold these lamp saver buttons that you placed in the lamp holder and it was supposed to extend the life of the lamp.
I think the claim was that it converted AC into DC.

I have found that a small amount of resistance seems to solve quite a bit of the switching problems low wattage LED lamps cause.
Someone should manufacture a button size resister to solve these transition problems.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> I remember years ago, they sold these lamp saver buttons that you placed in the lamp holder and it was supposed to extend the life of the lamp.
> I think the claim was that it converted AC into DC.
> 
> I have found that a small amount of resistance seems to solve quite a bit of the switching problems low wattage LED lamps cause.


That's kind of harsh, no?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That edit was perfectly timed.

Was just thinking someone should make a disk with a slight resistance to overcome those pesky transitional switching problems LEDs cause with older dimmers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> That edit was perfectly timed.


God was in your corner there for sure.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You mean that thing about...never mind.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What's going on here?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That was waaayy to close for me.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Haxer, you should be fine since most sensors use a neutral. It is the wall mount motion switches that don't need a neutral that can get you in trouble but I know that you know that I know that you know his.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> What's going on here?


I dunno, something about your tireless dedication to your customers...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So let me get this straight. John said something really bad about me, Mech is covering up for him, the terrorist sympathizing Canadian made the stupidest suggestion he could possibly come up with, and Sabrina is my bestest friend as usual. Did I get it all?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> That was waaayy to close for me.


Dang ! ... missed it by 30 mins :no:

I thought you were always nice Jrannis


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> So let me get this straight. John said something really bad about me, Mech is covering up for him, the terrorist sympathizing Canadian made the stupidest suggestion he could possibly come up with, and Sabrina is my bestest friend as usual. Did I get it all?


I'm not covering, it disappeared as I had quoted it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Dang ! ... missed it by 30 mins :no:
> 
> I thought you were always nice Jrannis


He can be a prick at times like many of us.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That's ok, I don't have feelings or anything. I am going to cry myself to sleep now, good night


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So let me get this straight. John said something really bad about me, Mech is covering up for him, the terrorist sympathizing Canadian made the stupidest suggestion he could possibly come up with, and Sabrina is my bestest friend as usual. Did I get it all?


Yep, that covers it.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I have had many instances of LED floodlamps causing problems in motion sensor fixtures. Some new fixtures state, on the packaging, to use only incandescent or halogen.

Most of the time, it's customers calling wondering why the new LED lamps are flickering, or stuttering, after they put them in an older fixture.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wait a minute. It's stupid to tell you to replace that junk, garbage, dollar store fixture? :blink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Wait a minute. It's stupid to tell you to replace that junk, garbage, dollar store fixture? :blink:


It's very, very stupid of you to think that you're the only person to think of suggesting that to the customers.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That's ok, I don't have feelings or anything. I am going to cry myself to sleep now, good night


Huh? You're going sleepies already? Is changing light bulbs for grandma really all that tiring?


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> I remember years ago, they sold these lamp saver buttons that you placed in the lamp holder and it was supposed to extend the life of the lamp.
> I think the claim was that it converted AC into DC.
> 
> I have found that a small amount of resistance seems to solve quite a bit of the switching problems low wattage LED lamps cause.
> Someone should manufacture a button size resister to solve these transition problems.


 
Like these, I used them in parents house for a foyer fixture that always needed a bulb replacement, until I tried these. light bulb button.jpg


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I bench tested a RAB dual floodlight motion sensor fixture in my garage with LED and it works, haven't put it into use yet.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> I have found that a small amount of resistance seems to solve quite a bit of the switching problems low wattage LED lamps cause.
> Someone should manufacture a button size resister to solve these transition problems.


That's interesting, I did not know that. Could you use a pilot light at the switch?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> I remember years ago, they sold these lamp saver buttons that you placed in the lamp holder and it was supposed to extend the life of the lamp.
> I think the claim was that it converted AC into DC.
> 
> I have found that a small amount of resistance seems to solve quite a bit of the switching problems low wattage LED lamps cause.
> Someone should manufacture a button size resister to solve these transition problems.


I am offering 1 month of my bestest friendship to any moderator who tells me what this post above said before he edited it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FWIW< the lights worked fine in test mode.

I have been using these PAR38 LED's for a while now: https://www.amazon.com/Hyperikon-eq...ght-Dimmable/dp/B00RMK05Y2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8

I usually install them in the RAB 360 motion lights, but even those don't mention LED anywhere. So that is why I figured I would ask other people.


----------

